# Deep Sea Fishing Trip - Slots available  Tybee Island - ** Fishing Report Update***



## Wetumpka (Jun 26, 2009)

I have booked a 10 hr deep sea fishing trip to Tybee Island on July 11th. 

Three people have backed out on me so if anyone is interested in going on this trip let me know.   Trip will include trolling and bottom fishing for snapper, grouper, king mackerel, dolphin, wahoo, etc.

The cost is $257 per person and includes a 2 night stay at  a cabin at the campground on Tybee Island.  Contact me for more information if you want to go. I need to find three more people and two alternates

Eric


----------



## Wetumpka (Jun 29, 2009)

So, after 121 views, no one is interested in going???


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 29, 2009)

BTW it is offshore trip. I got stuck paying for a trip or two untill I learned to get deposits from my "buddies" who think nothing of sticking you with paying for the whole trip. It was cheaper to buy my own boat.


----------



## Hunt Em Up (Jun 30, 2009)

Man if I just had the extra money I'd jump on it.


----------



## d-a (Jun 30, 2009)

I would be interested, but i will be fishing around oil rigs that weekend

d-a


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm pretty much out of vacation days this year but if I wasn't I'd seriously consider leaving for vacation a couple days early to get there and go with you.

Unfortunately I'm getting there late in the afternoon on the 12th.


----------



## Wetumpka (Jul 1, 2009)

I understand.  There's one guy that's interested in going.  I need to try to reply to him again.  I've tried twice but I don't think that either message went through.  

I've had alot of guys at work tell me that they'll go the next time I do a trip but the next time around, I'm going to collect the money up front before I even book the trip.

I'm planning a Canadian or alskan caribou hunt for next aug-sept but I'll probably be going alone because if I can't get my friends or co-workers to pay $257 for a fishing trip, I know that $5000 for a once in a lifetime hunting trip is out of the question.

But anyway, thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## morelans (Jul 1, 2009)

*Fishing*

Are you still looking for someone to fill a spot on  your Tybee Island trip?

Can you send me a few details on the charter and the campground.  Maybe I could get my wife to go up with me and she could go shopping during the day while we fish.

Would work out perfect.. she does not want to fish and I do not want to shop.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## The Captain (Jul 1, 2009)

What boat do you have booked?


----------



## Wetumpka (Jul 7, 2009)

We're on the Gotcha., the big Cattamaran.  I'm still looking for a couple of people to go. Interetsed?


----------



## MERCing (Jul 7, 2009)

How many people are already booked and how big of a boat ??


----------



## Wetumpka (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, I have two confirmed right now. Myself and Shawn Morelan(the guy above holding the sheepshead) he saw my post here and decided to go.  We're looking for 2-3 more people to go.  The boat is 60 foot long and is licensed to carry up to 6 people.  Go to Reel em n charters (Tybee Island)and look at their boats. We're on the "Gotcha".


----------



## MERCing (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm interested. Sent ya a PM.


----------



## Wetumpka (Jul 8, 2009)

Good!! 4 is good, 5 is better, and 6 will lower the price to $191 a person. So far I have a total of 5 (2 definates and 3 possibles).


----------



## morelans (Jul 8, 2009)

*It Is Almost Time!!  FISHING*

I am going and I am ready to catch some fish!!  

If you are thinking of going you need to contact Wetumpka now before it is too late- it is This Saturday.

We have a HUGE boat ready to go out to the Snapper Banks for a combination of trolling and bottom fishing.  We also have an experienced Captain to put us on the fish!

You can not beat the price with 4 people going  - includes tip!

Plenty of room for 4-6 on a 60 foot catamaran!

Everything to fish is supplied for you including the fishing license  (Bring your food and Sun Block)

You can still legally catch Red Snapper – and I hope to catch some big ones!

We can all have a great experience catching some fish and best of all getting the pictures to prove it!

I guess making some new friends who also enjoy a great offshore fishing trip would not be all that bad either. 

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## jwool (Jul 8, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## Wetumpka (Jul 9, 2009)

jwool, I got it. Thanks for the help Shawn. 

We have enough people "interested" but "interested" won't pay for the trip. We're now at 2 definates and 5 possibles. Saturday is the day after tomorrow and I need deposits to turn some of these possibles into definates.  

This afternoon, Thursday, is my deadline to contact the charter to tell them whether I'll have enough people to go for Saturday.  

If anybody needs more information about the charter here is the website        http://www.reelemn.com/


----------



## morelans (Jul 9, 2009)

*Come on guys and gals -*

Time is running out.. I keep seeing these pictures of people going out and catching LOTS of fish.   

I want to post pictures of OUR trip - but we need more  people going.  

Again I do not think you can beat the price! Check around on the Internet  

Lets get in those deposits so we can have us a day of Offshore Fishing so I can have some fish for Dinner!  

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## morelans (Jul 9, 2009)

Just a quick note.. I just got off the phone with Eric talking about this trip.

He stated he has had a few replies from GON about going but some were leary of sending money to someone they do not know.

I understand this completely.  If you want to go you can simply talk to Eric and find out the info for the trip then call Reel Em N charter and put your deposit directly on the trip cost.  That way you are SURE there is a trip and you are also SURE where your money went so you will be comfortable going on the trip.

We are real people.. with a real desire to go fishing.  

I live on St. Simons Island and I have been here with the same phone number for the past 15 years.  I am not going anywhere and this is not a scam.

Thanks
Shawn


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Jul 9, 2009)

I can't express to you how much I wished I had extra vacation days.  If I got in my car right now and started driving I could be there a day early and make it.   Unfortunately I can't.

It's a longshot, but if you guys schedule it for Mon or Tues I can go!


----------



## Wetumpka (Jul 9, 2009)

Ben, you can do it! Just hop in the car and start driving.  No, I understand. If you can't make it, you just can't make it.  

I called down to the boat today to see what they've been catching and they said that they've been catching red snapper, grouper, king mackerel, spanish mackerel, big sharks, amberjack, and cobia.  

With 84 degree weather scheduled, and overcast skies, we should have a ball!! Shoot, I'm tempted to get in my truck and start driving myself.  I have a total of 3 so far.  It would be nice to get one or two more people but hey, beggers can't be choosy.

Good luck on your fishing when you come down.


----------



## Wetumpka (Jul 10, 2009)

BAD NEWS!! Reel em n just called to say that they're cancelling the trip tomorrow due to expected bad weather. This really sucks but hey, I understand.  

I asked about inshore fishing and they were able to refer me to a inshore charter service in Savannah. We're considering an inshore trip or possibly rescheduling the 10 hr deep sea trip for mid SEP.


----------



## Wetumpka (Jul 13, 2009)

***Fishing Report Update***

MERCing and I went on an Inshore Trip with Scales and Tails inshore charters.  The weather was rough but we had a ball! Capt David Reddick was one of the best captains I've ever fished with. A down to earth guide who does his best to put you on fish.  

We caught a bunch of fish but unfortunately we were only able to keep 6.  We caught sharks, redfish, speckled seatrout, bluefish,and other stuff.

I'd highly recommend David Reddick as an inshore guide if you're interested in inshore fishing.  Despite 2 fot seas in the bay, he hit spot after spot until he found fish.  

Like I said, we had a ball!!


----------



## morelans (Jul 13, 2009)

*Doh!*

Darn mother nature and her high seas!  Sorry we missed out on the offshore venture but we will try again.  

Nice catch - glad you were able to make a nice trip out of it after all.

Shawn


----------

